# APR Presents the 2.0 TSI EA888 Generation 3 ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page:* http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_trans.html

APR is pleased to present another world wide first! APR presents the ultimate engine control unit (ECU) upgrade for the Generation 3, 2.0 TSI engine. APR’s ECU upgrade is available in octane-specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory ECU through the OBD-II port without any physical modification to the factory ECU.

The Continental SIMOS 12 engine management system is responsible for proper operation of the engine during constantly changing environmental and load conditions. With built in compensational data for environmental variables and varying load conditions, the factory ECU is far more complex and intelligent than units found in other vehicle makes and marques.

APR’s Calibration Engineers spent months calibrating the engine management system, including many hours of in-house chassis dyno development. With a thorough understanding of the ECU’s torque structure, APR’s Calibration Engineers properly increased engine load to produce more power and torque from idle to redline. APR’s ECU Upgrade increases turbocharger boost pressure and optimizes cam timing, ignition timing, lambda and more to produce higher output. Using APR’s proprietary high-speed data logging suite, the calibration team closely monitored the effects of these changes to ensure a powerful ECU upgrade without derogating the engine’s drivability or reliability.

APR’s ECU Upgrade will provide an excellent leap in power and torque while retaining OEM knock control sensitivity and other built in safety features. The result is safely achieved power, optimized for various fuel grades found around the world. We call it Performance Without Compromise!

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*









The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is designed to work without requiring other changes to the vehicle’s hardware. With the ECU Upgrade alone, APR’s Calibration Experts measured higher peak figures of 302 ft-lbs of torque and 261 horsepower with 93 AKI octane fuel. Large gains were seen throughout the power band, including an additional 67 ft-lbs of torque and 52 horsepower. Even higher figures were acheived using 100 AKI octane race fuel. The increase in power directly translates to an exceptionally quicker vehicle. Using advanced GPS measuring devices, APR’s engineers conducted several acceleration tests. During the 60-130 MPH sprint, the APR Stage I equipped vehicle crossed the finish line 4.829 seconds quicker, resulting in an excellent 20.66% improvement!

APR’s ECU upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for the new 2.0 TSI engine and takes the vehicle’s performance to similar levels typically reserved for higher output, sporty models, without pushing the limits. With factory-like smoothness and drivability, APR’s ECU upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent vehicle.









*Acceleration Enhancements:*
Beyond power and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the vehicle through other calibrations changes. Ignition delay is reduced resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity. Furthermore, drivability was greatly improved by reducing the throttle lag commonly noticed at slow speeds and while reapplying throttle after decelerating.









*Left Foot Braking / Brake Boosting:*
APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped vehicle's throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the vehicle the edge it needs at the track. As is with all features APR adds to the ECU, this feature may be removed upon request.









*Clutch Protection:*
APR’s standard Stage I ECU Upgrade offers a large increase in low-end torque, which may overpower the factory clutch. While APR did not experience clutch slip at the advertised torque levels and even higher, others may due to clutch health and driving style. APR recommends upgrading slipping clutches, but has also created special software designed to deliver the same peak horsepower with a cap on low end torque to reduce or eliminate slipping. These specific files are available with various torque caps set lower than the standard Stage I ECU Upgrade. 









*Speed Limiter:*
APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down the fun!









*Increased Fuel Economy:*
APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on driving style and fuel quality, better miles per gallon may be achieved!

*Power Charts*



















_To view other power charts, please click the links below_

91 AKI Fuel - WHP
91 AKI Fuel - CHP
91 AKI Fuel - Gain over Stock

93 AKI Fuel - WHP
93 AKI Fuel - CHP
93 AKI Fuel - Gain over Stock

100 AKI Fuel - WHP
100 AKI Fuel - CHP
100 AKI Fuel - Gain over Stock

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Calibration Report*










*Acceleration Chart*










*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Acceleration Report*















*The APR Development Difference*









*APR DirectPort Programming:*
APR’s patented DirectPort Programming is now available for the Simos 12.x ECU! Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest ECU upgrades for loading directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled at any time! 









*APR ECU Explorer:*
APR’s proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR’s Calibration Engineers unparalleled access to the vehicle’s entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by most tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR’s ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU. It’s capable of logging well over 100 variables at once with data rates as high as 100 samples per second. Synchronous data logging is available for fine-tuning. 









*APR ECU Composer:*
APR’s proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for most tuning companies. ECU Composer takes calibration to a new level with APR's Quick Flashing. APR’s Calibration Engineers can reflash the ECU in seconds rather than waiting lengthy periods of time between each flash. 









*APR ECU Assembly:*
APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add features to the ECU. Other changes allow higher torque limits than those achievable through only modifying calibration data or using piggyback devices as is the case for many tuners. This allows APR's engineers to often not require transmission software to meet or exceed advertised gains. On the highly modified end, this allows APR to make turbo upgrades operate as if intended by the OEM. 

*Application Guide*

*Year* - *Engine* - *Engine Codes* - *Transmissions*
2013.5+ - VW Jetta / GLI - CPLA & CPPA - Manual & DSG
2013.5+ - VW Beetle - CPLA & CPPA - Manual & DSG

Price - *$599.00*

_- Pricing applicable to the USA only. If outside of the USA, please contact an APR Dealer and Importer for pricing._
_- The first three letters of the vehicle's engine code are written on white bar code sticker on the side of the engine._
_- Please note, VAG issues many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECU part numbers may be temporarily unavailable when new parts or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s ECU box code and revision is known, availability can be checked by calling APR, or visiting an APR dealer. Typical turnaround time for new ECU box code and revision is quick. Please contact APR for details._

*How to Purchase*









*Locate an APR Dealer:*
Use the APR Dealer Locater Tool to find an APR Dealer. The APR Dealer will have the ability to upgrade the ECU in a short period of time! Please do not directly mail ECU's to APR at this time unless instructed by an APR.

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarantee*

All APR ECU Upgrades are fully encrypted to prevent theft of our valuable and proprietary coding information by lesser companies.









*30 Day Money Back Guarantee:*
All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owners is dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install. 









*Limited Lifetime Warranty:*
All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## Vwcc2014 (Feb 13, 2014)

Does this work on a CC 14 2.0T? Are the 14 models considered Gen 3 or Gen 2? I was told by a local dealership that they do not have the tuning for this vehicle? Also do they have to take out my ECU or can they program it through the OBD?


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Best bang for your buck upgrade! 

GOAPR!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Vwcc2014 said:


> Does this work on a CC 14 2.0T? Are the 14 models considered Gen 3 or Gen 2? I was told by a local dealership that they do not have the tuning for this vehicle? Also do they have to take out my ECU or can they program it through the OBD?


It works on the new CC. It's flashed through the OBD. If we don't have your exact box code / revision, the ECU needs to be sent to APR for the first flash.


----------



## VWpowa (Mar 4, 2000)

@arin to take advantage of 100 octane power is it a special flash as well or can you just run 100 Oct?? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

VWpowa said:


> @arin to take advantage of 100 octane power is it a special flash as well or can you just run 100 Oct??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


We have a special flash for it, but I would not get it until we have launched program switching. Putting 100 in the tank should result in better performance though anyways, just not the full tilt.


----------



## VWpowa (Mar 4, 2000)

@arin awesome can't wait for program switching. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjvelez (Mar 10, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We have a special flash for it, but I would not get it until we have launched program switching. Putting 100 in the tank should result in better performance though anyways, just not the full tilt.


Arin, do you have an ETA on program switching and a stage 2 tune? I also got the APR mobile dongle cause someone at ECS told me it would work with my car and it doesnt, will this be working any time soon?

Thanks


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

So I got tuned at h20i this weekend on my mk6 gen 3 GLI, and all I can say is wow. The torque is awesome... Boost feels as if it comes on quicker and hits harder. No need to downshift anymore on the highway to pass just leave it in 6th and she just pulls. I was hesitant to go with this tune since they are the only guys that have one out right now but I was mistaken. I went to the booth paid and was tuned and on my way all with in 30 mins. The guys were very helpful and even showed me the stage 3 prototype car which looks amazing and can't wait for that setup to be available. Anyone that's on the fence a ou this tune just needs to go ahead and get it.... I have an intake, forge dv, and now the tune and couldn't be happier. Looking forward to the stage 2 tune and downpipe. Big thanks to the guys at APR for making the process smooth and fielding a good product.


----------



## hjvelez (Mar 10, 2014)

APR, Arin, Any updates on stage 2?


----------



## hjvelez (Mar 10, 2014)

Updates?????


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Still waiting on hardware. ETA, first quarter 2015.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2010)

any updates???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> any updates???


Stage 2 was released months ago:

http://www.goapr.com/news/2015/02/16/apr-presents-the-stage-ii-ecu-upgrade-for-the-2-0t-gen-3/


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Stage 2 was released months ago:
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/news/2015/02/16/apr-presents-the-stage-ii-ecu-upgrade-for-the-2-0t-gen-3/


Any updates on a stage 3 setup? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

dusterman said:


> Any updates on a stage 3 setup?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


We're evaluating the market for this product. If we decide to go to production with it, I'll give everyone an update.


----------



## dusterman (Dec 18, 2014)

If your still looking into it a year later... its not going to happen. I was looking forward to a stage 3 like all the other mark 6 jettas. I guess im moving to a mark 7 gti

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

@dusterman

Why would APR market a stage 3 kit that wasn't profitable? I don't know if there are 1000 GLI owners that are willing to throw down $5k for a stage 3 kit. There are more owners of a MK7 GTI and R that would be willing. Look at the number of ECU tunes sold. There are only a small number that are willing to make a stage 3 leap. Yes, APR can make a stage 3 kit. I've seen one in person. Will they, it's tough to say because of profitability. I'm not sure if anyone will make a stage 3 GLI Gen3 kit.


----------



## TreizeRXH (Jul 11, 2016)

*93 tune but using 91 gas*

So I'm curious, if you go with the 93 tune but 91 is more readily available, will there be any adverse effects in performance (i.e. bogging down when trying to accelerate, sputter, etc.)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TreizeRXH said:


> So I'm curious, if you go with the 93 tune but 91 is more readily available, will there be any adverse effects in performance (i.e. bogging down when trying to accelerate, sputter, etc.)?


You should only run the tune that's designed for the lowest gasoline grade you'll be using. So, if you plan to run 91 at all, run the 91 octane tune.


----------

